
Google claims uploading our entire minds by 2045 - jonbaer
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2344398/Google-futurist-claims-uploading-entire-MINDS-computers-2045-bodies-replaced-machines-90-years.html
======
deadfall
Don't get me wrong Ray Kurzweil is very brilliant, but a bit strange. He take
more vitamins a day than I think your liver can handle.

P.S. Thought Police.

